# Are Gw-M5600Bc-1Er Getting Rare?



## Barkerville (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi all!

I am recently getting quite interested in the GW-M5600BC-1ER G-Shock(negative display one!)and am finding it quite hard to get hold of one in the UK?

Does anybody know of a reliable site in which to purchase one?

Also a friend of mine wanted to swap his for my GW-9200 Riseman,do you think thats a fair swap?

Thanks for your time and please let me know if you own one what you think of the watch?

Barkerville


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Barkerville said:


> Thanks for your time and please let me know if you own one what you think of the watch?
> 
> Barkerville


I own one - got it in Oct/Nov I think.

It's not my favourite G. I find the negative display a bit of a pain as a quick glance at the watch (on wrist or off) doesn't guarantee me reading the time.

I've been debating swapping out the inards with a module I can read, but I'm not sure I can be bothered. The strap is very nice.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

G-shock are not to everyones taste, but I love both of these models.

Funny you should ask re the Riseman. As it happens I have both and as part of a cull was considering keeping just one. I genuinely could not decide between them, so I'm keeping both!

The GW-M5600BC-1ER was the first watch I bought after years when I refused to wear one (long story), it is also the watch to blame for igniting my interest in watches. It is one of the smaller, thinner G Shock available. I have no problem whatsoever with it's negative display. Is it getting rare? They do seem hard to come by, but this could just be a supply & demand thing.

They have definitely gone up in price. Tiktox.com are a reputable UK company that have them in stock. http://www.tiktox.com/gwm5600bc1er-p-2650.php

The Riseman is a really, really comfortable watch to wear and in my opinion a stunning looking watch. The altimeter & barometer functions are a bit gimmicky though. I love wearing mine.

A fair swop? yeah! Which would one I choose? I couldn't!

A (poor)comparison shot of mine with a Tech4o playing gooseberry. You can see the difference in size quite well:


----------



## Barkerville (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

I really dont think i could part with my Riseman,its a great watch and i know that if i let it go i would definitely regret it!

I wasnt aware of the size difference between them either!

Thanks for the opinions,i think ill keep hold of the Riseman and just buy the other!!

Barkerville


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I think I need a Riseman in my G-Shock collection - This is getting ridiculous now! :lol:

With regards your original question, have a look on Amazon. They have a DW5600MS-1 for 68 quid which looks very similar.


----------



## Barkerville (Feb 12, 2011)

Davey P said:


> I think I need a Riseman in my G-Shock collection - This is getting ridiculous now! :lol:
> 
> With regards your original question, have a look on Amazon. They have a DW5600MS-1 for 68 quid which looks very similar.


Yeah you have got to go for a Riseman,it was my first G-Shock and i shouldnt have set my standards so high as i am finding it nigh on impossible to replace!!

Its also extremely comfortable to wear and in my opinion looks great!I never really use the functions on the watch but i suppose they are there just in case!!

Barkerville


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Davey P said:


> I think I need a Riseman in my G-Shock collection - This is getting ridiculous now! :lol:
> 
> With regards your original question, have a look on Amazon. They have a DW5600MS-1 for 68 quid which looks very similar.


Same shape, different watch. No Tough Solar; no atomic sync; no bracelet; cool red display; I could go on.... :smartass:

and of course you NEED a Riseman!! :thumbsup:


----------

